# Quiero hacer un transmisor am



## rktao (Feb 20, 2007)

hola, no tengo muchos conocimientos y necesito ayuda, quiero hacer el transmisor am que viene de esta pag http://www.cienciafacil.com/TransmisorAM.html solamente que no viene el diagrama. no tengo conocimiento en el tema pero al ver este proyecto me dan ganas de aprendertengo 14 años. Ojala alguien me pueda ayudar. Ya tengo los materiales

De antemano Gracias


----------



## armaggedon_1757 (Feb 25, 2007)

Hola . en esta pagina esta toda la información:  http://www.scitoys.com/scitoys/scitoys/radio/am_transmitter.html


----------



## Alfgu (Feb 26, 2007)

Toma aqui tienes otro, tambien muy simple, le tengo en proyecto, a ver si le acabo y os cuento.
http://www.electronica2000.net/curso_elec/imagenes/transmom.gif


----------



## tecnicdeso (Abr 3, 2007)

Sobre estos transmisores te diré que haciendo unos prototipos ninguno me funcionó, el único que dió buen resultado, y aún así poca cosa, es el de este hilo .

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/circuito-transmisor-am-5184/

Ademas pongo un video para que veas como modula. Estoy adaptando unos transistores mosfet para aumentar la potencia de salida, pero de momento solo consigo mas potencia en la portadora, pero una pobre modulación. Cuando tenga resultados los pondré, aunque he estado visitando fabricantes de este tipo de transmisores y hablan de kw's y antenas monumentales.... y me he asustado un poco. Saludos.


----------



## Fantasma (Abr 17, 2007)

Hola a todos.

yo construi este:

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/interfam/index.htm

hice los siguientes cambios:

1) La bobiba la reemplaze por una de esas que vienen en los radio receptores comunes y en las que se puede girar su nucleo de ferrita. no recuerdo el color en estos momentos.  

2) Los transistores los cambie por dos  de uso general 2N2222 si no mal recuerdo

3) obviamente cambie la polaridad de la alimentacion y los condensadores los di vuelta 

Mis resultados fueron los siguientes:

1) *LO BUENO*: transmite y la recepcion en mi radio receptor es muy buena

2) *LO MALO*: no puedo alejar la antena del mi radio enisor a mas de 10 cm de mi radio receptor.

*DUDAS:*  que puedo hacer para aumentar la potencia del emisor? (ya intente variando el material y la longitud de la antena).
debo cambiar los trandidtores?  Cuales me recomiendan?

De antemano gracias


----------



## boxo15 (Ago 11, 2009)

Fantasma dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos.
> 
> yo construi este:
> 
> ...




Hola fantasma oye aqui en el circuito que tu indicas http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/radio/interfam/index.htm en el circuito se ve la figura de una bocina esa bocina es un microfono tipo pastilla?
el circuito es un transmisor o receptor am?


----------



## naza (May 8, 2010)

hola amigos 

como hago un tramisor de am pero lo *QUE* han echo son muy sensiyo...!
quiero hacer uno, por lo meno de 100w
Gracias..!


----------



## Cacho (May 8, 2010)

Bienvenido al foro Naza.



naza dijo:


> como hago un tramisor de am pero lo *QUE* han echo son muy *sensiyo*...!
> quiero hacer uno, por lo meno de 100w


Muy simple: Estudiando.

Si no podés escribir bien "sencillo" no creo que estés capacitado para algo "complejo".
Hacer un transmisor de radio no es coser y cantar, por más que lleven pocos componentes, Las calibraciones son bastante críticas y si hablamos de potencias del orden de los 100W ya te enfrentás a retos muchísimo más grandes.

Si lo querés hacer, usá el buscador del foro y vas a encontrar bastantes datos de cómo se hacen.

Saludos


----------



## takeshit (Oct 27, 2010)

hola el transistor 2sa49 es demaziado costoso y muy dificil de conseguir..........como sen otro menos costos pero que cumpla con las mismas caracteristicas que sugiere el sircuito de pablin u/o otro diseño de transmisor am


----------



## VichoT (Oct 29, 2010)

Hola  takeshit  podes usar un C9012. o reemplazarlos por un par de  transistores NPN genericos como Hizo Fantasma. algun C9013.  (complementario al C9012) ambos con poco menos  que la mmitad de  potencia que el 2SA49 pero el circuito en si no da mucha potencia....(  es demasiado transistor para tan pequeño circuito)
Byes


----------

